

Clinkle: A 21-Year-Old Stanford Kid Got $30 Million, Then Everything Blew Up - jboy
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/inside-story-of-clinkle-2014-4

======
billconan
Investors are so darn stupid

~~~
cylinder
It's dumb, but really pocket change compared to other huge investment
disasters that happen regularly. Take a look at the Echelon resort in Vegas
that lost billions and was never built, or realize that a hedge fund or even a
lone trader at a firm can lose $30 million of Other People's Money in a day
and the popular media will never report on it.

In the end VC fund investments are almost rounding errors on the limited
partners' balance sheets, just some fun casino style gambling.

